# Building my first pig pen...



## JakefromOhio (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello,

 I'm new to the site and new to this homesteading stuff.   The family and I just purchased our first house on 5 acres out in the middle of no where. 3 acres was open and had been let go to field (I now mow the majority of it) with a pond in the front. The other 2 are wooded (mostly junk pine, not good for anything but snapping in the wind).  I decided I wanted to put the land we are paying for to work for us. So, I decided to build a pen and get some pigs... then I decided to build a coop and get some chickens... now i'm eyeballing the front "Yard" and thinking "a cow would look good out there grazing... "  

So I got some posts from a craigslist add at the suggestion from an "experienced friend", for next to nothing and dug some holes and tamped them in. They are like pillars of stone now. After reading a bunch of threads here I realized I could probably have gotten away with T posts. I'll chock it up to a learning experience.   So my dilemma is: I don't know what kind of fence to put up on these posts that i set. My first instinct was "just go buy hog panels and be done with it." then I realized they're only 3 feet high and we have a ton of coyotes out here and i'm worried they'd hop right in and have my future meals for a meal.  So what do you think? all electric? cattle panels? welded wire? there is so much stuff available it's mind boggling for a NEWB like myself.   

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Oh... Here's what i'm working with.



and here's the lovely sand stone I ran into at about 6 inches down and had to spud bar out the rest of the 2.5' of each hole.


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 6, 2016)

(I would have put this in the fencing forum but I thought I'd keep a kind of running journal as the pen is finished and the hogs arrive all the way to the end)


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 7, 2016)

Cattle panels are taller than hog panels.   You could use hog & put couple strands of electric above, around....solar electric box to energize.   When young, hogs could be vulnerable but as they grow they are a formidable animal for an attack. 

The fence panels are far easier to reconfigure in future if you want to repurpose the posts & area.   Plus those panels are all pretty heavy/strong wire.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 7, 2016)

You can pretty much use any fencing you like and that is within your budget. We use woven wire with a electric hip wire and another around the top. The kind we use is redbrand 47"H by 330ft long.....i will however second that panels are handy for re-use or re-purposing.


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 7, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> Cattle panels are taller than hog panels.   You could use hog & put couple strands of electric above, around....solar electric box to energize.   When young, hogs could be vulnerable but as they grow they are a formidable animal for an attack.
> 
> The fence panels are far easier to reconfigure in future if you want to repurpose the posts & area.   Plus those panels are all pretty heavy/strong wire.



That makes sense. I'm sure if I decide not to do pigs again I could find uses for the panel's so they wouldn't be wasted.


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 7, 2016)

I was set on the woven wire because I was able to find it in good heavy gauges but I can't find a roll shorter than the 330 foot rolls. I'm not sure what I'd do with all the leftovers!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 7, 2016)

I second the stock/cattle panels. Those things are so darn useful...I love them. Our TSC sells a goat/sheep one that is 4' tall with 4x4 squares. It is the one I use for EVERYTHING as you never know what the re-purpose will be and the smaller squares keep in smaller animals.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 7, 2016)

TSC does not carry the woven wire in redbrand or generic shorter then 330ft...but they do carry non-climb horse fence which should also work 48"x100ft it is 12.5 gauge which should be thick enough for pigs. 

Stock/cattle panels are handy as mentioned though the longest our TSC carries is the 16ft

This is the price break down for them.
woven wire 47"x330ft $149.99 per ft $0.46
non-climb horse 48"x100ft $129.99 per ft $1.30
stock/cattle panels 50"x16ft $19.99 per ft $1.25

As you can see the woven wire in the 330ft roll is less then half the cost of the other two options, that being said your only trying to fence in a small area so any of the options should work for you. You did mention you have 2 acres of woods and you may down the road decide to "pasture" your pigs in which case the rest of the 330ft roll would be very handy but when and if you ever decide that who knows.

Really any of the options are good for different reasons. Woven wire because its cheap and you get a lot. Non-climb because it has much smaller holes for small animals and you wouldnt have so much left over. Panels because they are so very versatile and dont require stretching.


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 7, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> TSC does not carry the woven wire in redbrand or generic shorter then 330ft...but they do carry non-climb horse fence which should also work 48"x100ft it is 12.5 gauge which should be thick enough for pigs.
> 
> Stock/cattle panels are handy as mentioned though the longest our TSC carries is the 16ft
> 
> ...


Thanks for that break down! I didn't realize how much less the woven wire was per foot. That's crazy. Maybe I'll have to come up with some uses for it..... I'm sure I could make nice trellis from it.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 7, 2016)

You know, it's a bit more expensive per foot, but you CAN get rolls of the woven wire fencing in shorter lengths at like Walmart. They have a variety of 50' length WW fencing for between $35 and $60 depending on brand and a bunch of other stuff...


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 7, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> You know, it's a bit more expensive per foot, but you CAN get rolls of the woven wire fencing in shorter lengths at like Walmart. They have a variety of 50' length WW fencing for between $35 and $60 depending on brand and a bunch of other stuff...



I never thought to check walmart. I usually try to avoid the place    Probably worth a look if it'll save me a couple bucks.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 7, 2016)

We have 8 acres and are fencing the whole place, cross fences and all, in non climb horse wire. The holes are 2"x4" and it even keeps the chickens in. You have 5 acres......surely you want it fenced! You might get goats or sheep or just let the chickens free range.


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 7, 2016)

@Baymule I'd love to fence the whole place and fill it livestock. but... I'd have to build a mighty fine shelter for the animals because I think the wife would have me sleeping outside with them.   my "next door neighbor" has the exact same lot and she has it completely fenced with cross fencing and has mini horses, donkeys, sheep, a whole giant herd of goats, regular horses and possibly a few other critters running around over there. I think i'll stick with raising a few for food and enjoy looking at hers without all the responsibility  (I am planning to offer her free stall shoveling in return for manure for my giant sized garden next year though...)


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 7, 2016)

of course there is a bank behind the house that's completely overgrown with scrub brush that i'd just looooove to have cleared. I bet a couple of goats would have a field day in there.....


----------



## Baymule (Jul 7, 2016)

You aren't Noah and his Ark, so don't overload your 5 acres or yourself. I wanted sheep because they are small livestock, reproduce in 5 months gestation period and lambs are ready to eat WAY before a calf would be. So, we got sheep. I already had horses, but I did trade one of them for hay. So now I have 2 horses and 1 mule. I have 4 ewes, 1 ram, 5 weaned lambs, 2 that I will keep for breeding and 3 to go to slaughter. I have chickens and 4 dogs. 2 of the dogs are Great Pyrenees and stay with the sheep. If you keep control of the number of animals, there is no reason why you can't enjoy livestock.

I will probably raise pigs again this fall, but I don't think I would want a breeding herd of pigs. I want to focus on my chickens and sheep. You need to figure out what you want to focus on and not overload yourself. Too many animals, then you can't truly enjoy them. It is good that you are raising pigs, this will give you experience and help you decide if you want to raise feeder pigs a few months out of the year, or if you want to raise your own piglets to sell. There are so many options!

Just build the very best fence you can afford. Even if you have to put it up one roll at a time, put up the best fence that suits your needs. You won't be sorry. Good luck to you and your farm!


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks! any other animals will be in the future a few years. for now it's pigs and chickens. Like you said it's 5 acres. I like room to stretch and I do enjoy a nice big lawn so it'll never get too carried away.

 anyway, I'm hoping to be off early tomorrow after a week of 14 hour days so i'm planning a trip to tractor supply and another local farm and ranch supply to make my choice. I've put some money back for this so i'm trying to not let it be too much of a factor and want to just pick whatever looks like it'll keep me from chasing piglets all over creation.  With any luck i'll be ready for pigs by monday!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 7, 2016)

JakefromOhio said:


> Like you said it's 5 acres. I like room to stretch and I do enjoy a nice big lawn so it'll never get too carried away.



I believe your avatar may be some indication of your statement?  Very nice view, and I'll bet quite relaxing. I remember all to well those long work days and don't miss them in the slightest.


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 7, 2016)

@Latestarter  yep, that's the front yard down to those trees and there's a pond down there. It was about 3 or 4 years overgrown when we moved in but i got it to where i can mow it now with two weeks worth of vacation and much sweat (tractor and a brush hog would have been nice.). overlooks the neighbors farm. awesome view. one of the big selling points for us. Coming from 6 years in downtown Norfolk with the Navy it feels like a giant plot of land to us!  

[QUOTE="I remember all to well those long work days and don't miss them in the slightest.[/QUOTE]

Yes... I don't enjoy them at all. hopefully in a few years we'll have things the way we want them and i'll be able to start turning down some of this overtime. But for now it allows my wife to be a stay at home Mommy so i'll suck it up.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 8, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> You know, it's a bit more expensive per foot, but you CAN get rolls of the woven wire fencing in shorter lengths at like Walmart. They have a variety of 50' length WW fencing for between $35 and $60 depending on brand and a bunch of other stuff...



We did try walmart for shorter lengths as well but the only woven they had at the locals 2 walmarts to us was much thinner then the red brand we went with...i think its ment more for like keeping rabbits or deer out of your garden or maybe a pet fence or something. 

If they did have it i dont think i would pay $60 for 50' of fence personally, not when i could get 330ft for $150....same reason i refuse to buy the tiny rolls of hardware cloth. Personal preference again though...let us know what you finally decide on.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 8, 2016)

With cheap fence you will be replacing it in short order, so you will build it now and again later.  Also, pasturing pigs sounds just great, however have you seen just a few hogs spend a night rooting a field in Texas ?  You will need a tractor with a scrape bucket on it's back to fill in the holes.  And the cost ?     When looking to buy a fence, look for the most heavy wire that is available, then the tallest ( 5 foot tall ).  This will not only keep the wire from being streatched out of shape ( thin wire is the worst for sagging and streatching) by your animal rubbing it's  itchy spot   and the tall fence will help to keep the neighborhood running/ dumped  dogs out. A couple of strands of electric wire on the inside of the fence as well as a quality charger is always recommended too to give longevity for your fences. The heavy type of corner fence post as well as it's construction will greatly help in keeping the fence from sagging and keep it tight.  The field fence posts should be no more than 8feet apart. Gates are always best when they are very sturdy with heavy posts to support them.  You are probably looking to buy the fence for pigs, but you never know what the future animals you may have later on, so it is best to buy the best fence now to accomodate future needs too.   To keep just a couple feeder pigs in now,  look into hog or cattle pannels and just build a small enclosure for them and add electric wire to keep them away from the panels.


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 8, 2016)

Well I got out of work just in time to make it to tractor supply. I ended up with this no climb horse fence. 2x4 woven wire. Seems pretty stout and I don't think the little piggies will be able to squeeze through those holes as long as the fence is good and tight. So it looks like I'll be putting up fence in the morning!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 8, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> With cheap fence you will be replacing it in short order, so you will build it now and again later.  Also, pasturing pigs sounds just great, however have you seen just a few hogs spend a night rooting a field in Texas ?  You will need a tractor with a scrape bucket on it's back to fill in the holes.  And the cost ?     When looking to buy a fence, look for the most heavy wire that is available, then the tallest ( 5 foot tall ).  This will not only keep the wire from being streatched out of shape ( thin wire is the worst for sagging and streatching) by your animal rubbing it's  itchy spot   and the tall fence will help to keep the neighborhood running/ dumped  dogs out. A couple of strands of electric wire on the inside of the fence as well as a quality charger is always recommended too to give longevity for your fences. The heavy type of corner fence post as well as it's construction will greatly help in keeping the fence from sagging and keep it tight.  The field fence posts should be no more than 8feet apart. Gates are always best when they are very sturdy with heavy posts to support them.  You are probably looking to buy the fence for pigs, but you never know what the future animals you may have later on, so it is best to buy the best fence now to accomodate future needs too.   To keep just a couple feeder pigs in now,  look into hog or cattle pannels and just build a small enclosure for them and add electric wire to keep them away from the panels.



We pasture our pigs...in michigan and they have yet to do any major damage to the pasture after 4 months. They made two wallows spots where the barn drains come out and they root around those but otherwise they just graze in the pasture. We have about maybe an acre total fenced for pasture...for 8 pigs.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 8, 2016)

JakefromOhio said:


> Well I got out of work just in time to make it to tractor supply. I ended up with this no climb horse fence. 2x4 woven wire. Seems pretty stout and I don't think the little piggies will be able to squeeze through those holes as long as the fence is good and tight. So it looks like I'll be putting up fence in the morning! View attachment 19610



Congrats lol.....make sure you stretch it well and tight like a banjo or it will sag badly very quickly.


----------



## secuono (Jul 9, 2016)

Pigs shove fencing up.

Woven fences are bendy and weak, compared to panels, they will shove up and escape. 

With cattle panels or hog panels, they can't be bent. 

So you will need to add to your fence to keep them off the fence. Hotwire, metal pole railing, wood. 

Piglets will escape cattle panels.


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 9, 2016)

Yea I wanted to get the panel's but they're 16 feet and my truck bed is 5.5 feet. I don't have a trailer so couldn't make it happen. I have a bunch of treated 2x8 that the previous owner left there so I plan to put one flush to the ground and one 12 inches up from that. Should do the trick. The fencing is much more sturdy than the welded wire or anything else I was able to haul in my truck so it was my best option.


----------



## secuono (Jul 9, 2016)

Just bend them into a U shape with rope. Just use strong rope and not something that will snap and the panel whacks you in the face.
Our truck is 6ft. I curved 6 of them in one trip. Might have a picture somewhere.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 9, 2016)

I did that once - bent them so they'd fit in a small trailer.  We NEVER got the bends back out.... Maybe we just didn't try hard enough, but I've got a fence with wavy fence panels now, ugh.


----------



## Raiquee (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello!

We are also hoping to build our piggy shelter and fencing this year, for spring pigs next year. We are on 4.3 acres and it's wonderful. We will not raise pigs year round, and will alternate them with meat chickens (the pen will be dual purpose for that is what I mean). So my fencing and shelter needs may be different than yours. My plan is to use the hog panels, and line the bottom and out along the ground with chicken wire to keep bad animals out mainly. As far as shelter we are just going to put in a lean to, as they won't be around in winter.

Would love to see more pics! I like the wood supports vs the t-posts. I have my garden fenced in with tposts and I want to re-do it with wooden posts as I feel it looks better.

And hold onto that wire! Fruit trees? Gonna need it to wrap em so they don't get eaten. Pea trellis? Absolutley. Expanding the garden? Oh yeah doing that too. Plenty of uses for that fencing.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

@Raiquee  Depending on predators the chicken wire will do nothing to keep them out. Hopefully at least for night time you will have a secure house to keep the chickens in. Also, I have only raised pigs once and they pick an area of their pen as the toilet area... it was pretty nasty after a few weeks so I cleaned it often but personally I would have to scrape the pen and bring in new dirt if I was going to keep chickens in the pen after the pigs. But maybe that is just me...IDK.


----------



## JakefromOhio (Jul 9, 2016)

Raiquee said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are also hoping to build our piggy shelter and fencing this year, for spring pigs next year. We are on 4.3 acres and it's wonderful. We will not raise pigs year round, and will alternate them with meat chickens (the pen will be dual purpose for that is what I mean). So my fencing and shelter needs may be different than yours. My plan is to use the hog panels, and line the bottom and out along the ground with chicken wire to keep bad animals out mainly. As far as shelter we are just going to put in a lean to, as they won't be around in winter.
> 
> ...



I planted my first garden this year and have come to realize that EVERYTHING needs fenced in! I ended up replanting my onions and corn 5 or 6 times each before I gave up on the corn and the onions finally took hold. Something was digging my pepper plants up by the roots and just leaving them lay and then the deer came in and flat topped all of my tomato plants and wiped out the beans and cucumbers completely. Fortunately the tomatoes survived and are doing well but other than the onions they're all I have left.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

It is MY chickens that cause the most trouble in my garden. I have a 6' fence around it and still find a few in the garden every day. I only have about a dozen that are rogue, the others are in the chicken yard but those rogue ones are making me crazy this year. I will be planting corn tomorrow...long growing season where I live...and I have wooden stakes and bird netting ready to keep them out...I hope. 

Thankfully no deer, not sure why. An occasional rabbit but they leave the garden alone for the most part. Moles and ground squirrels can be a problem too. 

I have petunias planted in a basket on fire truck...so 5' off the ground...and something eats the flowers. I think it is a rat. Gardening can be tough.


----------



## Raiquee (Jul 10, 2016)

@babsbag Our chickens right now are in a dog kennel type fencing with the bottom lined with chicken wire to keep chicks in and laid out at an L to keep diggers away. We don't have coons. We have foxes. Haven't had a loss since doing that. They are getting an upgrade though. As far as the bringing in dirt, I will have to play it by ear and see what it's like when they get butchered.

@JakefromOhio Yes, my whole garden is fenced. The only thing that can get in are gophers. And they decimated our garden last year. After taking care of 55 of them, my garden is doing awesome this year. I am expanding it next year from 50x50 to 50x75. Then I will start looking more seriously at wooden posts.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm sure there are others who would like to know... How did you successfully eliminate 55 gophers?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 11, 2016)

JakefromOhio said:


> I planted my first garden this year and have come to realize that EVERYTHING needs fenced in! I ended up replanting my onions and corn 5 or 6 times each before I gave up on the corn and the onions finally took hold. Something was digging my pepper plants up by the roots and just leaving them lay and then the deer came in and flat topped all of my tomato plants and wiped out the beans and cucumbers completely. Fortunately the tomatoes survived and are doing well but other than the onions they're all I have left.



Oh yes esp being close to the woods....all kinds of wild animals will be in everything. You will want to fence, gardens, orchards, pigs, perhaps your yard....there is never enough fencing...ever.


----------

